# Aulani issues in USA Today



## Jay MA (Sep 12, 2011)

Aulani is not getting great reviews, some new complaints:  

From USA Today, 

http://travel.usatoday.com/destinat...of-the-land-at-Oahus-Aulani-Resort/50328218/1


"Disney takes some risks 

A 15-minute drive west of Aulani, the town of Waianae is the kind of place that most Oahu hotels "would tell visitors to avoid," says Ramsay Taum, a Native Hawaiian who served as a cultural resource during the resort's planning stages.

The Waianae Coast is one of the poorest areas in the state, with a large homeless population, a strong following among supporters of Hawaiian sovereignty and a reputation for being anti-tourist. But now, thanks to Disney, it's also a focus of "Tales of a Moonlit Night," a ghost tour that explores the legends and lore of Hawaiian "chicken-skin" stories.

In a "long line of broken promises by offshore developers," Disney's efforts at Aulani stand out because "they're treating Hawaiian culture as the main item on the menu, rather than a condiment," says Taum."


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Sep 12, 2011)

Jay MA said:


> Aulani is not getting great reviews, some new complaints:
> 
> From USA Today,
> 
> ...



While the article is not well written, I think that Taum, the cultural consultant hired by Disney, is actually saying that Disney has done a good job in show-casing the Hawaiian culture and that Disney is the exception to the other developers who broke their promises.  So I would not see this as a complaint of any kind.

To the extent that there is an a complaint about the inclusion of the Hawaiian culture at the resort in this article, it comes in earlier paragraphs:

""Just what is an 'authentic Hawaiian experience,' anyway?" asks Oahu author Kaui Hart Hemmings, whose novel about the complexities of Hawaiian identity, The Descendants, has been made into a Hollywood film starring George Clooney, in theaters later this year.

"I don't think you can pin it down to kapa cloth and taro." (As part of its emphasis on traditional landscaping, the resort's entrance is fronted by a patch of the leafy plant that's used to create the Hawaiian food staple poi.)"

But Hemmings comments are really a big Duh.  I would surprised if anyone visits Aulani and leaves feeling that they have a complete understanding of the complexities of Hawaiian identity.  As with any travel, if the visit gives you some better understanding of the local culture, or even just a desire to learn more, you have been transfromed from a tourist to a traveller.  -- Suzanne


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 12, 2011)

I dismissed the article completely, when I read the bit about this being the first DVC resort not tied to a theme park.   Hilton Head and Vero Beach are not tied to theme parks.


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 12, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I dismissed the article completely, when I read the bit about this being the first DVC resort not tied to a theme park.   Hilton Head and Vero Beach are not tied to theme parks.



Disney's record with non-theme park based timeshares is poor at best.  Fo9r some reason they tend to rather poor/depressed areas (save on land acquisition costs - trying to raise the quality of these rather blighted areas? Who knows for sure why they've done that) and without the natural draw and excitement of  being near the theme park they offer just another mid-range resort when others may offer far more for less money and often in much better locations.  Being a timeshare developer is not a strong point for Disney and it shows in the non-theme park based resorts. Good but not great for big money.


----------



## Jay MA (Sep 12, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I dismissed the article completely, when I read the bit about this being the first DVC resort not tied to a theme park.   Hilton Head and Vero Beach are not tied to theme parks.


Actually they say "Aulani is Disney's first hotel and time-share development not connected to a theme park."  I believe that is accurate.  Hilton Head and Vero beach are not hotels, they are time shares that rent out rooms.  It may be a subtle difference-but it is a difference.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't know about Disney's Hilton Head -- but Vero Beach does have an "INN" (hotel) component.


----------



## JeffW (Sep 12, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> ...  Fo9r some reason they tend to rather poor/depressed areas (save on land acquisition costs...



Could be they are modelled after other Disney place: while technically not all-inclusive, they'd like you to spend 100% of your time/money there, and not go off property.  

Jeff


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Sep 12, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> Disney's record with non-theme park based timeshares is poor at best.  Fo9r some reason they tend to rather poor/depressed areas (save on land acquisition costs - trying to raise the quality of these rather blighted areas? Who knows for sure why they've done that) and without the natural draw and excitement of  being near the theme park they offer just another mid-range resort when others may offer far more for less money and often in much better locations.  Being a timeshare developer is not a strong point for Disney and it shows in the non-theme park based resorts. Good but not great for big money.



I think that most would disagree with the characterization of the Ko Olina resort area on Oahu as "rather blighted."  It is remote from Waikiki, but this may be an attraction for many.  Marriott operates a luxury hotel there, as well as a timeshare resort, so Disney is not the only developer to see it as a prime location for a luxury resort.  -- Suzanne


----------



## dwd (Sep 12, 2011)

We've been at Aulani for two days and can only say it is spectaculor. We have a 2 bedroom lockout and it is stunning. We've stayed at all the Marriott's and one of the two Westins in Hawaii and they don't begain to compare.  The servce has been better then expected, maybe because of the joint hotel operation.  We were greeted when we drove up, given beverages, ecorted inside, given a tour of the art work in the lobby area, and given our room keys without ever having to go to the front desk. Our adult kids with us said they felt like they were celebrities - and they''ve travelled with us since they were small. It is really big, so if you like smaller resorts this won't be for you.  And they have gone all out to make it feel Hawaiian, much more so then other Hawaiian resorts.  The employees (cast memebers) go out of their way to greet you with a smile and ask how your day is going, much more so then at other  DVC resorts we've stayed at (we own at OKW).  Only disappointing thing so far is the food; very, very exenisve ($21 for a cheeseburger at the casual restaurant), and mediocre.  Bill was about $85 for four sandwiches and one beer at lunch the first day.  We won't be eating here again.


----------



## dvc_john (Sep 13, 2011)

rhonda said:


> I don't know about Disney's Hilton Head -- but Vero Beach does have an "INN" (hotel) component.



The Inn may look like a hotel, and act like a hotel, but it was sold as timeshare the same as the villas.


----------



## heathpack (Sep 13, 2011)

We are headed to Aulani for 3 nights in Jan before the Big Island.  We reserved OV studio. Can you give us any advice as to what building to request?

Also, how relaxing is the pool area? We love Oahu and typically spend much of the day out & about, but we are thinking maybe we will be needing to hang more at the resort this time.  How is the lazy river?  Does it cost more for the snorkeling tank?

What sort of entertainment is there?  Any nice Hawaiian music?

Please do comment back if you try any more of the restaurants.

H



dwd said:


> We've been at Aulani for two days and can only say it is spectaculor. We have a 2 bedroom lockout and it is stunning. We've stayed at all the Marriott's and one of the two Westins in Hawaii and they don't begain to compare.  The servce has been better then expected, maybe because of the joint hotel operation.  We were greeted when we drove up, given beverages, ecorted inside, given a tour of the art work in the lobby area, and given our room keys without ever having to go to the front desk. Our adult kids with us said they felt like they were celebrities - and they''ve travelled with us since they were small. It is really big, so if you like smaller resorts this won't be for you.  And they have gone all out to make it feel Hawaiian, much more so then other Hawaiian resorts.  The employees (cast memebers) go out of their way to greet you with a smile and ask how your day is going, much more so then at other  DVC resorts we've stayed at (we own at OKW).  Only disappointing thing so far is the food; very, very exenisve ($21 for a cheeseburger at the casual restaurant), and mediocre.  Bill was about $85 for four sandwiches and one beer at lunch the first day.  We won't be eating here again.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Sep 13, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> poor/depressed areas (save on land acquisition costs


and therefore debt, which lets them survive.



JeffW said:


> spend 100% of your time/money there, and not go off property


most do, making location irrelevant.


----------



## dwd (Sep 13, 2011)

*At Aulani*



heathpack said:


> We are headed to Aulani for 3 nights in Jan before the Big Island.  We reserved OV studio. Can you give us any advice as to what building to request?
> 
> Since they haven't completed all the building yet it looks like they are only using one tower so far for DVC, the hotel is in a different tower.
> 
> ...


----------



## frank808 (Sep 13, 2011)

heathpack said:


> We are headed to Aulani for 3 nights in Jan before the Big Island.  We reserved OV studio. Can you give us any advice as to what building to request?
> 
> Also, how relaxing is the pool area? We love Oahu and typically spend much of the day out & about, but we are thinking maybe we will be needing to hang more at the resort this time.  How is the lazy river?  Does it cost more for the snorkeling tank?
> 
> ...



The pool area is very relaxing.  Might be the fact that only phase one is open but waikohole valley is not crowded at all.  We stayed there open weekend and it was not crowded.  By tuesday after labor day the water area was very "open".  Even during opening weekend I was able to go into the infinity jacuzzi at about 7:00 pm and be the only person there.  After 9pm there is hardly a soul at the pools so it makes for a very relaxing and romantic swim.  My family loved the solitude as compared to HHV.  Visited again this past sunday night and it was even less crowded than the previous opening week.  I asked the front desk and they were at about 95% capacity.  It sure didn't feel crowded to me!  
We also own HGVC and stay at HHV in waikiki every chance.  Ko Olina has a much better relaxed and beach atmosphere than waikiki.  I much prefer to stay at Marriott Ko Olina and Aulani than at HHV for relaxation.  
Disney provided various entertainment and crafts daily and nightly for guests.  We have gone to a craft fair thing at night that turned into a character meet and greet with dancing and fun for everyone.  There is also a hula show and I have also watched a disney movie on the lawn.  You can also get a ipad like device to explore the resort.  With the device, you can "activate" magical things in waikohole valley.  Check out the pau hana room for more info. 
I found out that as a family we had many things to do there for the 3 nights we stayed there.  Even got us to go back this past sunday to spend some time at the lagoon and watch the sunset.  
They are planning something big for the grand opening on the 22 though.  They are building a big stage on the lagoon for something.


----------

